# Hairless Male PEW in Delcambre, LA



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

6ish weeks old. Socialized. No fee. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

How come you are giving him up? D:

I want him so bad.
I live no where near there though.....

If I had enough money I would pay to have him shipped here. He is so dang cute.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I was told I was rescuing two girls. I simply cannot do separate cages or have him neutered. He's in a bin with no lid right now because I can't afford hardware cloth and he can't be with her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Are you able to purchase a $20 hamster cage for him as temporary housing?

Oh God I wish I had enough money right now.
I would gladly drop $140 to ship him to my new location.
I imagine you'll probably find a home for him by the time I could afford to buy the container and his flight....
Ffffff

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

No, sadly and you'd be surprised, nobody deals in rats here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I posted about your boy being up for adoption in a rat group on facebook.

If I can raise enough money before you find a home for him I will gladly buy a container and a flight with petsafe if you can take him to an airport.
But again I think you'll find him a home before then

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok. And if he doesn't find a home before then, he's yours. I just simply can't hold him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

